
Show HN: Cue an AI which helps you quit smoking, get points towards Starbucks $ - kiwiwearables
http://cue.kiwi.ai
======
kiwiwearables
It's World No Tobacco Day today and we developed a smartwatch app which helps
people quit smoking, on Android Wear 2.0 (atm), here is how it works:

-> we automatically detect when a person smokes (motion recognition) -> from here you are suggested a best time to smoke next (we slowly increase their time to their next cigarette) -> when you wait until after the suggested time you receive points which can be converted into Starbucks credits

Here are a couple quotes from our initial testers; looking to get 1000 user
market study to confirm our results!

"Cue helped me reduce smoking by 50% in the first week. It’s magical” - Ali N.

“After 24 years of smoking, this has been the only thing to help thus far” -
Darrell

“This app is great, puts you on the road to quitting easily and effectively. I
would share this with anyone needing help to quit for good" \- Jasmine

“Cue is a helpful app because it provides positive reinforcement that rewards
delaying my next cigarette." \- Adrian

